# experiences w/ long stem pipes



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just started smoking my pipe again and was doing so at work, when a coworker made mention he smoked one as well. As we were talking he said it was a long stemmed pipe and of course it sparked my interest because I had just came accross some on the internet. I may eventully get one, but could use some advice, thoughts and comments about them. Hence this post, any info would be great.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Long stemmed pipes are generally referred to as churchwardens. I believe this name, made popular by Charles Dickens, came from the long stemed pipes used by church ushers in the 19th century. They poked people who had fallen asleep during the services. This might just be a fable though ...

I have a couple in my collection and smoke them on occasion. If you prefer to hold a pipe clenched in your teeth, you should probably avoid these due to the far offset center of gravity. I don't, so this is not an issue for me. Also, you will need extra long pipe cleaners. The smoke does tend to be cooler vs regular pipes, but this also leads to increased condensation in the stem during smoking. 

Overall I'd say if you like the looks of this style, then buy one and see if you enjoy it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i believe Nording makes one that has two stems with it. one is a churchwarden, the other is a short stem. i'll look for a link. i've never used it, but i had one sent to "cigar no baka" a few months back.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 3, 2006)

IHT said:


> i believe Nording makes one that has two stems with it. one is a churchwarden, the other is a short stem. i'll look for a link. i've never used it, but i had one sent to "cigar no baka" a few months back.


Stanwell has a line of Hans Christian Andersen pipes that come with two different stems so that you can use it as a standard, or as a churchwarden. Maybe you could go that route to see if you would like it, If not, no biggie, use the shorter stem, and you have yourself a perfectly good standard. hope this helps you out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Stewie said:


> Stanwell has a line of Hans Christian Andersen pipes that come with two different stems so that you can use it as a standard, or as a churchwarden. Maybe you could go that route to see if you would like it, If not, no biggie, use the shorter stem, and you have yourself a perfectly good standard. hope this helps you out.


*For example...*


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help all, the more I look at them the more I want one. Just great another way to spend a ton of money! My obsessions will be my demise!


----------



## autoguy (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a churchwarden and often used to smoke it before i got my nording, i still smoke it but not as often, i hold it in my mouth with a pipe bit on it

it is a bit fun to try and hold a churchwarden in your mouth and bend over to work on somthing though 

the bowl of my churchwarden gets hotter than most of my other pipes though, i dont know why 

i am vearing more toward shorter stem pipes with my latest purchases though


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I've got a Benton churchwarden. It's the first pipe I ever bought new, and I really enjoy it. I prefer to hold my pipe in my hand, so it works well for me. The long stem gives the smoke more time to cool and more surface area for dispersing heat, so you get a really cool smoke.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a cobwarden and its a great smoker, the smoke is much cooler than an ordinary pipe however i find that the extra effort for cleaning and the fact that it is unwieldy means that i dont smoke it that often. i think they are best suited to home smoking when you have nothing to do but smoke.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been looking at these for quite a while now but cannot decide on which one to pick up.

I will have one but not sure when or what. 


Shawn


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am leaning towards the stanwell hans christian andersons, It will be my first real pipe investment. This of course will be an evening at home smoker.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> I am leaning towards the stanwell hans christian andersons, It will be my first real pipe investment. This of course will be an evening at home smoker.


That's an absolutely beautiful pipe. I've been looking at those, myself, for a while now.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

a few more:

http://pipesandcigars.com/noloofripi.html

http://pipesandcigars.com/noch.html

http://pipesandcigars.com/nodustpi1.html

and my favorite set(I'd love to get one of these sets as a Christmas Gift)

clicky


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the Lord of the Rings movies musta done a lot for long-stemmed pipe sales. They certainly smoke well in front of the fireplace with a cup of tea; I have never smoked one in a horsedrawn cart and doubt their utility out in a world that requires two hands free.


----------

